# Canbus Error



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Theriot said:


> Has anyone experienced a canbus error on a generac that won't clear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look here...
http://www.generac.com/all-products/transfer-switches/business-standby-transfer-switches


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Theriot said:


> Has anyone experienced a canbus error on a generac that won't clear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had more than one or two Cannabis errors. But not on a Generac, and things always cleared after a few hours.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I have had more than one or two Cannabis errors. But not on a Generac, and things always cleared after a few hours.



It's been a day and still hasn't. New install never started yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

The physical link is broken ignition module fails or reset the Nexus controller fails or reset 
having the battery chargers 120 volt AC connected without a battery installed 
a blown 10 amp ignition module fuse 
a blown 25 amp system fuse


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

rewire said:


> The physical link is broken ignition module fails or reset the Nexus controller fails or reset
> having the battery chargers 120 volt AC connected without a battery installed
> a blown 10 amp ignition module fuse
> a blown 25 amp system fuse



Checked both fuses. Both are good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Bad I c m or controller . Check your physical connection.


----------



## Problemsolver700 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Canbus errror 19 Generac*

Same problem. First call tech support said replace charger based on tests. Second call replace controller based on tests. Any other options?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Problemsolver700 said:


> Same problem. First call tech support said replace charger based on tests. Second call replace controller based on tests. Any other options?


What generation is the unit


----------



## Problemsolver700 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Gen 3 Nexus controller 45kw*

Gen 3 Nexus controller 45kw. 25 amp fuse tests ok. can't find 10 amp fuse, so no external ignition module?

thanks for quick response!


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Problemsolver700 said:


> Gen 3 Nexus controller 45kw. 25 amp fuse tests ok. can't find 10 amp fuse, so no external ignition module?
> 
> thanks for quick response!


If you have more than 4 cylinder you have one


----------



## Problemsolver700 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Not the Installer*

Never assume nothing! Installer did not enter V Codes. Unit did not know what it was supposed to do so did nothing!

One of the problems with start up calls from other installers, you don't know what they did? 

Again, Thanks for the response!:no:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've only worked on one liquid cooled unit so far. I assumed that these came set up with those entered from the factory. Where it came into play was when you replaced the controller. Not the correct?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> I've only worked on one liquid cooled unit so far. I assumed that these came set up with those entered from the factory. Where it came into play was when you replaced the controller. Not the correct?


I am not sure what he is referencing. Unless he is talking about the activation code.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

rewire said:


> I am not sure what he is referencing. Unless he is talking about the activation code.



Must be. That was done on mine. Programmed and after I was don't the error occurred. Won't clear. Tomorrow will change parts. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

He might be talking about an H panel


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The nexus panel has a set of parameters that deal with voltage, phase, engine size, etc, that are entered when you replace the controller so the controller knows what it is operating.


----------



## Problemsolver700 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Up and running, thanks!*

Haven't been in a forum for a couple of years, but it is nice to get back online and in touch. The new control panel we installed was not shipped with the V code info, period, so we were hanging out in the wind , and really wanted to get this unit up and running. Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yours was a replacement?


----------



## Problemsolver700 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Long Story*



nrp3 said:


> Yours was a replacement?


Been installing Generacs since 1997.

Mostly install and service my own clients.

Started getting online referrals.

First call on a new unit not working, my tech suspected a solenoid, but under warranty reviewed with tech support, they recommended we replace one part then the control panel, then the new panel which was shipped without the V code info, and we are now waiting on a new solenoid because the control panel is not the problem.

I am in a cabin watching eagles on the Mississippi trying to give my tech support online and on the phone. This whole process is very atypical, usually it's one shot and done. 

Definitely learning a lot on this one.

Again, I appreciate the online support!


----------



## Problemsolver700 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Nexus*



rewire said:


> He might be talking about an H panel


New unit installed last fall.

Not yet aware units come from factory preprogrammed with voltage info, but replacement controllers need to be specifically adapted.

Makes sense, one Nexus works from single phase 8KW to three phase 150KW.

No more dealing with a plethora of controllers in stock, just one Nexus and a V code list!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just took the liquid cooled class this summer and bought the parts kit a couple weeks ago. It is a learning process for sure. More parts to contend with on the liquid cooled. More service than installs, supply house referrals.


----------



## Problemsolver700 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Never too old!*



nrp3 said:


> I just took the liquid cooled class this summer and bought the parts kit a couple weeks ago. It is a learning process for sure. More parts to contend with on the liquid cooled. More service than installs, supply house referrals.


I took air cooled in 2009 because my clients wanted me, not someone else doing their service, commercial 1 in 2011, and Protector Diesel in 2013. 

Worked by myself till May 2013, been sidelined by Shingles since then so rely on other, retired to a cabin on the Mississippi, and then started a new branch.

Wouldn't know what to do if not working!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll likely take the Protector series class this year. Parts kit comes with a Protector controller, so may as well learn about it. Haven't seen one or heard of one installed yet around here, though they have only been around a short while.


----------



## maccy1 (Dec 4, 2014)

*V codes*

What are V codes? How do you figure out what they are supposed to be? I think I'm have the same issue with a 22 kW QT series.

Thanks


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I have had more than one or two Cannabis errors. But not on a Generac, and things always cleared after a few hours.


So does the state of Colorado.


----------



## coledrzzz (Aug 22, 2020)

I just had this happen today on a service call. It is an evolution controller. 48kw 5.4l liquid cooled engine. Checked canbus wiring. 1.97vdc on wire 744 to ground and 2.57vdc on wire 743. As per generac troubleshoot this is acceptable voltage. Rung out wires from controller to ICM. So next step is to change out xontroller. Still canbus error. Un hooked battery( charger is already unhooked) re hook up battery. Input 13 pram and 26 v code on new controller. Can bus error disappears!!! Try to start unit, unit seems to crank at low rmp. Call teck support, they suggest new battery and starter, even tho existing battery and unit are only 2 years old. Replace starter, same thing. Code reappears!! Try new ICM im at it! Still cranks slowly and code reappeared. Triple check wiring voltage, continuity and ohms( 133 ohms). Am at a total loss as to what the solution to this problem may be. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Macktruck (12 mo ago)

coledrzzz said:


> I just had this happen today on a service call. It is an evolution controller. 48kw 5.4l liquid cooled engine. Checked canbus wiring. 1.97vdc on wire 744 to ground and 2.57vdc on wire 743. As per generac troubleshoot this is acceptable voltage. Rung out wires from controller to ICM. So next step is to change out xontroller. Still canbus error. Un hooked battery( charger is already unhooked) re hook up battery. Input 13 pram and 26 v code on new controller. Can bus error disappears!!! Try to start unit, unit seems to crank at low rmp. Call teck support, they suggest new battery and starter, even tho existing battery and unit are only 2 years old. Replace starter, same thing. Code reappears!! Try new ICM im at it! Still cranks slowly and code reappeared. Triple check wiring voltage, continuity and ohms( 133 ohms). Am at a total loss as to what the solution to this problem may be. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


hi, having same problem, did you ever figure it out


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd take this to the Ziller and Gentek forums and you'll have better luck. The most recent canbus error I had with a 70kw was simply the battery was getting weak.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey, let me in man, it's Dave, the Feds are coming up the stairs! "Dave's not here man". No, I'm Dave, let me in man.
"Hey! Dave's not here man"..................


----------



## Juazel (7 mo ago)

Theriot said:


> Has anyone experienced a canbus error on a generac that won't clear?
> 
> Yes I recently had the same on a 48kw and found 2 blown fuses on the wire harness one. 25amps and the other a 10amp. Replaced and cleared the alarm.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Can Can Dance - YouTube


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Wardenclyffe said:


> Can Can Dance - YouTube


I think I could could.

And maybe could could the other two as well.


----------

